# Making a straight edge with my shaper



## Pizzadave (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello all, I need to make a straight edge on some 12-14 ft. boards for moulding on a basement project. My jointer will work(obviously) but I wanted to use my shaper with a power feeder. I have the correct cutter to do this but I was wondering on the steps required to have a good result. Not finding a lot on line. Any thoughts?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I would think the same applies as to a floor mounted jointer:
prepare a 14 foot outfeed table with a 14 foot straight board clamped 
parallel with the shaper fence so it will track true all the way out.
featherboards here and there would be a good idea also.









.
jus my Dos Centavos

.

.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Hello all, I need to make a straight edge on some 12-14 ft. boards for moulding on a basement project. My jointer will work(obviously) but I wanted to use my shaper with a power feeder. I have the correct cutter to do this but I was wondering on the steps required to have a good result. Not finding a lot on line. Any thoughts?
> 
> - Pizzadave


Set up properly with the outfeed fence even with the bit, you can get a perfectly straight cut. The advantage of doing that versus using rollers on your jointer is that any sag from the rollers not being perfectly flush with the height of the bed won't transfer to the face of the cut.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There's guys on owwm.org who've done all sorts
of stuff like that. You could ask there.

I think the general idea of making an outfeed table
and long fence is the way to go. Whether its 
work the hassle of the build is another matter. 
You could have the stock ripped straight on a 
straight line rip saw if you could find a local shop 
with one, but I understand the inclination to figure 
it out for oneself. I think the slr saws cut straight
enough for glue joints if they're adjusted properly.


----------



## Pizzadave (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Klondikecraftsman (Apr 4, 2018)

You will have to watch the grain orientation carefully as chip out will be an issue. Several light passes and patience.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Dave,,,,, attempting to straight-line on a shaper will be a futile endeavor ,,,,with or without a feeder

I can't imagine a basement molding project,, as you call it,,,would have enough molding to even attempt such a feat

I t is possible however….what is the table size on shaper,,, 3 or 4 wheel feeder,,,,beginning stock size ? or is it random ?
If it is random widths, that compounds the setup issues


----------



## Pizzadave (Mar 5, 2018)

Well. I milled logs from my woods and dried them. I made many pine planks with v tounge and groove for a half wall. I have enough board feet to custom make my trim and baseboard. The baseboard boards are not very straight and I wanted to keep them as long as possible for the longer walls. I was thinking I could use a joint cutter to make them straight. I've done many projects on my shaper but never tried to mill long boards to a straight edge. Hoping to get some experience on how other went about this. I don't want to buy baseboard only because it would take away from the uniqueness of the project.


----------



## Pizzadave (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Dave ~ That's some good looking lumber !!

.

.


----------



## Pizzadave (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks man! There's something special about cutting up a tree and bringing into your home.


----------

